

Nerd entitlement lets men ignore racism and sexism - bootload
http://www.newrepublic.com/article/120653/nerd-entitlement-lets-men-ignore-racism-and-sexism

======
paulhauggis
yuck. Please post less of these articles.

~~~
bootload
Instead of complaining, post articles of your own & read them, I do.

~~~
paulhauggis
I'm a regular reader of HN and this is just my opinion.

~~~
bootload
_"... this is just my opinion. ..."_

What is stopping you posting articles you find interesting?

